

Ask HN: When is the next YC application process likely to kick off? - 10dpd

Starting to think about YC next time around, this appears to be the perfect time to start thinking about developing an idea for applying to the next round.
======
michaeldhopkins
It's always the perfect time to start and finish thinking about, then start
and finish developing an idea to be successful whether or not YC exists.

I'd guess the YC application due date for Summer 2012 is April 2012.

